# Quantum Team KVD reel



## Johnny (May 2, 2014)

Just picked up this Bait Caster with a 6'6" Ugly Stick Medium rod for $25.00
I haven't used a bait caster in over 30 years and have just now become interested
in sharing the attention with my Spinning Reels.

I did the Google thing on what to expect and found a few similar models that are rated 5 stars.

Can not find any kind of information on the net so I am thinking this is a very obsolete model.
In the front yard, it casts smooth with nooooo backlashing !!!! so I am sold on that right away.
The line is hefty - maybe a 15-17# test. But I can only get about a 50-60 foot cast with it.
I will take it apart and do a good cleaning and use some Real Magic lotion on the string to see
if that will give me more distance.

Anyone have any experience with this particular reel ??? any issues ???

after a good cleaning, I would like to spool it with 30lb braid for Florida Largemouth HOGS.


----------



## hoohoorjoo (May 12, 2014)

I hope it serves you well, but it is built on the same frame as the Code. Those were very poorly-constructed reels. I saw 9 of them come thru my hands that were less than a year old and weren't worth the cost of necessary repairs. But maybe by this gen, they got the bugs worked out. And besides, for $25 for it AND an Ugly Stik, the reel was basically free.


----------

